# المكيّف الصحراوي



## م. عبد المنعم (17 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.​ 
*(وقلِ اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين)*​ 
اللهم إننا نسألك إيماناً دائماً، ونسألك قلباً خاشعاً، ونسألك علماً نافعاً، ونسألك يقيناً صادقاً، ونسألك ديناً قيماً، ونسألك العافية في كل بلّية ، ونسألك تمام العافية ، ونسألك دوام العافية ، ونسألك الشكر على العافية ، ونسألك الغنى عن الناس​ 
اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سأبدأ بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، بتقديم موضوعاً جديداً وهاماً ، يتناول جهازاً فعالاً ، له الاستخدام الواسع في العالم ، وخصوصاً في الدول العربية ، ألا وهو ، المكيّف الصحراوي ، معتمداً على أحدث المراجع العلمية والعالمية ، مبسّطاً قدر المستطاع الموضوع ، لكي يسهل عملية الدرس والفهم للاخوة الافاضل ، وأرجوا الله ان يتقبّل عملي هذا ، وأن ينتفع به اخوتي الاكارم ، والذي اطلب منهم صالح الدعاء ، لنا ولهم ولامة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

المرجع
HEATING, VENTILATING AND AIR CONDITIONING LIBRARY​
VOLUME III
BY
James E. Brumbaugh​
المكيّف الصحراوي 
( المبرد التبخيري Evaporative cooler )​ 






​ 




​ 

المفهوم الاساسي للمكيّف الصحراوي ( التبريد التبخيري ) وآلية عمله​ 
يعمل المكيّف الصحراوي ، على تبريد تيار الهواء في المناطق الحارة والجافة . ويستخدم كوسيلة فعّالة وبسيطة ، لاجراء عملية تكييف الهواء ، التي تعمل على تبريد الهواء وترطيبه . وهذا ما نسميه بـ التبريد التبخيري evaporative cooling ، وهو التبريد ، الذي يعمل وفق سحب الحرارة من الاجسام الحارة لتبخير الماء . 

بمعنى آخر : يبرّد نظام التبريد التبخيري ، الهواء داخل الحجرة ، بتخفيض درجة حرارته الجافة، بفعل التبخر ، وتتم هذه العملية بواسطة المبرد التبخيري .


*إذاً ، تعتمد فكرة التبريد التبخيري ، *المطبقة في المكيّف الصحراوي ، على تلامس تيّار من الهواء الحار والجاف مع الماء ، حيث يحدث تبادل للحرارة ، ينتج عنه انخفاض في درجة حرارة الهواء الجافة (تبريد الهواء) وزيادة رطوبته ، نتيجة تبخر كمية من الماء.​ 
يبين الشكل التالي مبرد تبخيري ما ، مؤلف من :​ 
المروحة blower ومحرك المروحة blower motor 
مضخة الماء water pump 
أنابيب توزيع الماء water distribution tubes 
حشوات مبللة بالماء water pads 
حجرة ذو جوانب بها شفرات توجيه الهواء cabinet with louvered sides ​

 
آلية عمله مبرد تبخيري ما :​تسحب المروحة الهواء من خلال شفرات الحجرة ، حيث يبدأ بالتلامس مع الرطوبة في القش . يمر الهواء عبر هذا القش المبلل بالماء والى داخل الحجرة. يمتص الماء في القش ، الحرارة من الهواء ، عندما يمر من خلالها ، وهذا يسبب لأن يتبخر جزء من الماء ويقلّل من درجة حرارة الهواء الجافة ، عندما يدخل الغرفة المراد تبريدها. ان هذا التخفيض من درجة الحرارة الجافة هو ما ينتج التأثير التبريدي. 
في نظام التبريد التبخيري ، يعاد تدوير الماء ، ويستخدم عدة مرات ، فقط يضاف الماء ليعوّض المياه المفقودة بفعل التبخر . تزود المضخة بالماء للقش عبر أنابيب التوزيع .​ 
*بعض الأنواع من المبردات التبخيرية (المكيف الصحراوي): *

تبين الاشكال التالية المكونات الاساسة لثلاثة مبردات تبخيرية نموذجية :
*مبرد تبخيري من نوع الدوار Typical rotary evaporative cooler:*




​ 
*مبرد تبخيري من نوع التذرير Typical spray evaporative cooler:*​



​ 
*مبرد تبخيري من نوع التقطير Typical drip evaporative cooler:*




​ 
لندرس أحد الانواع السابقة وهو : ​ 
مبرد تبخيري من نوع التذرير Typical spray evaporative cooler:


 
يتكوّن من العناصر التالية : ​1. جسم معدني ، تمثل قاعدته حوض الماء ، وتركب فيه بقية الأجزاء.
2. مروحة نابذية : لسحب الهواء من الخارج عبر القشّ المبلّل ، ودفعه داخل الغرفة المراد تكييفها.
3. حشوات : مثل القش ، الألياف ، نشارة الخشب .. يركب على ألواح معدنية ، ذات فتحات لتمرير الهواء المسحوب .
4. أنابييب وخراطيم وصمام ذو عوّامة : لتزويد الحوض بالماء ، ورشّ (تذرية) الماء على القش.
5. مضخة المياه الكهربائية : لسحب الماء من الحوض ، ورشّه على القش من الأعلى.
6. محرّك كهربائي : لإدارة مروحة الهواء بواسطة سير.
7. مجرى معدني للهواء : يحيط بالمروحة ، ليوجه سحب الهواء من الخارج ، عبر القش ودفعه الى الغرفة.
8. مفتاح تشغيل.

الصورة التالية بشكل مبسط :​ 


 
شرح هذه المكونات بالتفصيل :​ 
*جسم المكيّف:*
يصنع جسم المكيّف من ألواح الصاج المغلفن (غير قابل للصدأ) ، حيث تكون جوانبه (أي المكيّف) عبارة عن حوائط مزدوجة الجدار . الجدار الخارجي ، به شفرات توجيه الهواء louvere . أما الجدار الداخلي ، فهو عبارة عن شبكة معدنية ، يملأ الفراغ بين الجدارين بالحشو المناسب مثل القش ، الألياف ، نشارة الخشب .. ، يركّب بالجزء العلوي للحائط المزدوج ، خزان للمياه له نفس سمك الحائط ومزود بثقوب في قاعدته ، لنزول المياه على القشّ .​ 
*حوض تجميع المياه:*
تعمل قاعدة المكيف كحوض لتجميع المياه بعد مرورها على القشّ ، والحوض مزود بصمام ذو عوامة ( لضبط ) ، للحفاظ على منسوب سوية الماء داخل حوض التجميع . 
عند انخفاض مستوى المياه نتيجة تبخر المياه ، تنخفض العوامة ويفتح الصمام ليسمح بدخول المياه التعويضية ليرتفع بذلك منسوب الماء ويغلق الصمام . ​ 
*مضخة المياه الكهربائية:*
تعمل مضخة المياه الكهربائية ، على سحب الماء الموجود بحوض التجميع ، خلال خط الأنابيب الى الخزان العلوي ، الموجود بالحوائط الجانبية ، حيث تتساقط المياه على القش ، وتجعله مبللاً ، لتعود المياه الى الحوض مرة أخرى . 
نظراً لسقوط المياه بسرعة ضئيلة ، وفقاً للجاذبية الأرضية ، فإنّ قدرة المحرّك الكهربائي للمضخة تكون صغيرة ، وكذلك معدّل تدفق المضخة يكون قليلاً . ​ 
*مروحة الهواء:*
تعمل مروحة الهواء ، على سحب الهواء الخارجي من خارج المكيّف ، ليعبر خلال الحوائط الجانبية المزودة بالقش المبلل ، حيث يبرّد ويرطب الهواء ، لتدفعه المروحة الى داخل الغرفة المراد تكييفها . ومروحة المكيف من النوع النابذي ، وتدار بواسطة محرّك كهربائي متصل معها عن طريق سير belt.​ 
*عمله (المكيف الصحراوي):*​ 
عند الضغط على مفتاح تشغيل المكيف ، يصل التيار الكهربائي الى كل من مضخة المياه ومروحة الهواء . 
تعمل مضخة المياه ، على ادارة المياه في دارة شبه مغلقة ، من حوض التجميع الى الأعلى ، عبر أنابيب وخراطيم ، لترشّ (لتذرّ) spray على القش ، وتجعله رطباً ، ثم تعود المياه الى الحوض مرة أخرى .
في نفس الوقت ، تعمل المروحة ، على امرار الهواء الخارجي الحار والجاف عبر القش المبلّل ، حيث يتم تبريده وترطيبه ، ثم تدفعه المروحة الى الغرفة المراد تكييفها . 
مع استمرار دوران المياه ، تنخفض ايضاً درجة حرارة الماء ، الى ما يقرب من درجة حرارة الهواء الرطب . 
نتيجة عملية التبخر المستمر ، يجب التزويد بالماء water supply ، للحفاظ على منسوب سوية الماء بحوض التجميع ، وذلك عن طريق فتح وغلق الصمام ذو العوّامة .​ 
ملاحظات :

لايعاد تدوير الهواء ابداً ، لأنه يحتوي على رطوبة عالية جداً حالما يمر عبر المبرد التبخيري . يجب دائماً ان يسحب الهواء الجديد من الوسط الخارجي . 
بشكل عام ، نظام التبريد التبخيري ، ليس فعّالاً في المناخات الرطبة ، بسبب كون الهواء الخارجي ليس جافاً تماماً ، وإنما في الأماكن الجافة (الصحراوية).

آمل من الله ان اكون قد حققت الفائدة المرجوّة للاخوة الفاضل ..
والله من وراء القصد ..
لا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح ​


----------



## أبو سيف (17 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووووور أخوي الغالــــي على المجهـــود الكبير

على المعلومات القييمه عن المكييف الصحراوي وهو من أهم المكيفات للأماكن الجافه والصحراوية

وبارك الله فيكـ لحرصكـ لأفادة أخــوانكـ


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على مروركم


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (17 أبريل 2006)

جراك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على مروركم


----------



## تقوى الله (17 أبريل 2006)

*وهذا هو التميز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي واستاذي الفاضل م. عبد المنعم ...​لان هذا هو التميز الذي اعتدناه منك ،فلا امتلك الا ان اقول لك ...

بارك الله فيك ، وفي عملك ، وعلمك ، وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، وجزاك عنا كل خير ان شاء الله ،

ولك مني خالص التحية والتقدير والاحترام ،،، ​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (17 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع جميل ومفيد ... أشكرك أخى عبدالمنعم على هذا الجهد ...

أثابك الله .. وبارك في عملك ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أبريل 2006)

الأخ عبد المنعم
الا يمكن تطوير هذا المكيف الصحراوي . من حيث الكفاءة والاداء الأحسن والكلفة الأقل.
هذا الموضوع المهم .

البغدادي


----------



## السيد صابر (18 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك اخي المهندس محمد عبد النعم علي هذا المجهود الرائع انت تفعل ما اريد ان افعله ولاكن ضيق الوقت لا يساعدني ويعلم الله انني اريد ان اعطي لهذا القسم كل العطاء ولاكن وقتي ضايع مابين الدراسه والعمل فبارك الله فيك لما تقدمه من عطاء وجعله لك في ميزان حسناتك**وشكرا
في رعايه الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

اشكر كل الاخوة على مرورهم الطيب ..
شكر وتقدير للمشرفين على مرورهم ، وعلى كلماتهم الطيبة ، وهذا يدل على نبل اخلاقكم وتميزكم وابداعاتكم 
تقبلوا مني كل الشكر والتقدير .. 
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## air_con (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


شكرا جزيلا أخي م عبدالمنعم وبارك الله فيك موضوع المكيفات الصحراويه جدا مهم وله أستخدامات كثيرة ..ولكن مشاكله أيضا كثيرة وأهم مشكلة به وعن تجربة هو ألاهمال في توصيل سلك ألارضي لانه في هذا النوع بالذات جدا جدا مهم حيث أدى ألاهمال في عدم توصيل سلك ألارضي الى الإيداء بحياة الكثيرين وكما تعلم أخي في الله أن مبدا عمل هذا المكيف تعتمد على الماء وبوجوده ووجود مصدر الكهرباء وجسم المكيف الموصل الجيد للتيار الكهربائي كلها عوامل تساعد على الصدمة الكهربائية ..
بألاضافة الى صيانته المتعبة .. 

أرجو منك اخي م عبد المنعم أن توضح لنا مشاكل هذا المكيف وشروط السلامة التي يجب أن تتوفر في هذا المكيف..
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 أبريل 2006)

اولا : اشكر اخي الكريم air_con على مرورك القيّم .. وجزاك الله خيراً ..
بالفعل ، هنا الكثير من التجهيزات ، يهمل فيها سلك التأريض ، وبالتالي الكثير من الحوادث .. ولكن من المسؤول ؟؟ ..
وبالنسبة لطلبك ، ان شاء الله ، بأقرب وقت سأقوم بتلبيته ، لتعم الفائدة للجميع ، وستكون أخر مشاركة لي ، متمنياً للجميع التوفيق والنجاح ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 أبريل 2006)

*شروط السلامة وتجنب مشاكل المكيّف الصحراوي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​




اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


نظراً لكون عمل المكيّف الصحراوي يعتمد اساساً على التغذية الكهربائية لكل من مضخة الماء والمروحة عبر مفتاح التشغيل .. وأيضاً التغذية بالمياه .. لذا نقدم : 


السلامة من اخطار الكهرباء عند التعامل مع اجهزة التبريد وتكييف الهواء والتي منها المكيف الصحراوي
ان معظم اجهزة التبريد وتكييف الهواء تدار كهربائياً ، وبدون المعرفة الجيّدة لكيفية التعامل مع هذه الاجهزة ، فقد تتسبب بضرر شديد . 


بما ان التيار الكهربائي يمّر باسلاك ناقلة ومعزولة جيداً ، ويصل الى المفاتيح والاجهزة ، ولا يلامس جسم الانسان ، فلا يوجد خوف وقلق .. 

ولكن عند ملامسة جسم الانسان لسلك غير معزول او جهاز ما ، يمر به تيار كهربائي .. هنا تنتج الاخطار الكهربائية .. 

ومن الاخطار الكهربائية .. الصدمة الكهربائية .. التي تحدث عند مرور التيار في جسم الانسان ، ينتج عنها وقف ضربات القلب عن ضخ الدم ، وبالتالي حدوث الوفاة لاقدّر الله , ان لم يتم الانعاش السريع . 

ونقدم هنا اهم الاجراءات الواجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار قبل القيام بأي عملية اصلاح او صيانة للجهاز : 

قم بدراسة الرسومات والمخططات الكهربائية المرافقة للجهاز والفهم الجيد لها . 
استخدم اجهزة قياس صالحة للاستعمال للفحص . 
لاتلمس اي سلك كهربائي يمّر به تيّار كهربائي . 
افصل التيار الكهربائي من المصدر source . 
تأكد من ان الجهاز ذو تأريض ، اي به سلكان للكهرباء وسلك ثالث للتأريض . 
عدم الوقوف على أرضية مبلّلة بالماء او الاستناد على جدار مبلّل بالماء . 
تعوّد على ارتداء القفازات الجافة ، وحذاء سميك وعازل . 
استخدم الأدوات المؤرّضة فيها ثلاث فتحات احدها موصّل بالخط الارضي ، او الأدوات التي مقابضها معزولة جيداً .
ولتجنب مشاكل هذا المكيّف الصحراوي نقوم بما يلي : ​
اقرأ كتيّب التعليمات الصادر عن الشركة المصنّعة للمكيّف الصحراوي . 
قم بتركيب المكيّف الصحراوي بالطريقة الصحيحة كما توصي الشركة المصنعة . 
قم بالصيانة الدورية للمكيّف الصحراوي والتي تشمل التالي :

1.تنظيف حوض تجميع المياه:
وذلك من ترسّب الاتربة العالقة بالهواء ، والاملاح الناتجة من عملية التبخر. وتغيير مياه الحوض من فترة لأخرى ، لمنع ونموّ الطحالب بالحوض. ودهن جسم الحوض بمادة مانعة للصدأ ، حيث الأجواء الخارجية مشجّعة لتكون الصدأ . 
 
2. استبدال الحشو (القش) المبطّن للجدار المزدوج:
عند ظهور رائحة كريهة له ، نتيجة ظهور التعفّن او الفطريات به ، او ترسّب الاملاح والتي تسبّب انسداد القش ، وبالتالي عدم مرور الهواء من خلاله. 
 
3. الكشف على المروحة:
شفراتها ومحور دورانها وفحص سير نقل الحركة الموصول مع المحرك الكهربائي.  

4. الكشف على مضخة المياه الكهربائية:
والتأكد من معدّل جريانها ، وتغيير الفلتر (على خط السحب) عند انسداده ، والتأكد من العازلية الكهربائية للاسلاك المتصلة مع المحرك ..


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (24 أبريل 2006)

[frame="7 70"]أخى الفاضل / م. عبد المنعم
بعد التحية

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الرائعة المتجددة.[/frame]


----------



## الأمـــل (24 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك م. عبد المنعم
وجزاك الله خير
وموضوعك جدا مميز وانا ماكنت أعرف إنه Evaporative-cooler هو المكيف الصحراوي

بس أريد أقول أنه هوا هالمكيفات مايكون نظيف مقارنه مع مكيفات الفريون
وأيضا بوجود المكيف الصحراوي لازم يكون في شباك مفتوح أو حتى باب الغرفه علشان ماتزيد الرطوبه بشكل كبير في الغرفه. حتى إن هالرطوبه ممكن تتلف الأثاث خاصه لو كان من الخشب. وبعد هالنوع من المكيفات صدق رخيصه وماتحتاج كهربا وايد (وتشتغل ب 120 فولت) بس تحتاج إهتمام وصيانه أكثر من الأنواع الثانيه.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 أبريل 2006)

*وهذا هو التميز ,,*




​استاذي الفاضل المهندس عبد المنعم 
مــــا شاء الله عليك موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع,,,,
بارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك الاكثر من رائعة سائل الله عز وجل ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
واسف علي التأخير في الرد:80: 
اخوك في الله  محمد عبد الفتاح​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 أبريل 2006)

اخي الفاضل محمد ..
الحمد لله على عودتك .. يشهد الله اني مسرور وسعيد جداً جداً جداً ..
فبكم يدوم ملتقانا .. وبمواضيعكم نزداد علماً ونفعاًَ..
وفقك الله .. جزاك الله كل خير ..
فنعم الاخ والصديق ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 أبريل 2006)

الأمـــل قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك م. عبد المنعم
> وجزاك الله خير
> وموضوعك جدا مميز وانا ماكنت أعرف إنه Evaporative-cooler هو المكيف الصحراوي
> 
> ...


 
اولاً .. شكراً لك على مرورك 
بالنسبة لمشاكل المكيف الصحراوي فقد قدمت النصائح الدورية للصيانة له .. مثله مثل بقية الاجهزة التي تحتاج للصيانة ..
اما مقارنته مع المكيف العامل بالفريون .. فاعلم اخي ان كل جهاز له شروطه وخصوصياته في الاختيار والاستخدام ..


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 أبريل 2006)

*عدنا !*





ماشاء الله تبارك الله, موضوع أكثر من رائع, وشرح متميز, من إنسان مسلم محب لفعل الخير.
بارك الله في كل حرف كتبته أخي م.عبد المنعم.
تهنئة للمهندس عبد المنعم بجعل إسمه معرباً
ومرحباً بعودتك أخي م.محمد عبد الفتاح
فبارك الله فيكم جميعاً​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 أبريل 2006)

والله يشهد أخي أحمد انه الليلة عندي عرس أطير به فرحاً وسروراً
اخّان في الله .. عضوان متميزان .. يعودان .. يالها من فرحة !!!! تنعش الروح والجسد ..
اشكرك اخي المشرف على مرورك ، وعلى كلماتك الرائعة !!!!


----------



## الأمـــل (25 أبريل 2006)

مشكور أخ م. عبد المنعم على موضوعك مره ثانيه ومشكور أيضا على ردك علي

كان قل قصدي أكتب اللي أعرف عن مكيف الصحراء <<<<< ومعلوماتي قليله جدا يمكن أكثر شي عن سلبياته

يعنى صدق موضوعك فادني وأضاف لي الكثير جزيت بالخير إن شاء الله...


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 أبريل 2006)

يااخي قصدك ومعرفتك قيمة ومحترمة عندنا .. مااردنا .. هو ان نشكرك ونحييك على مرورك ..
تمنايتنا الافادة والاستفادة ..
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أبريل 2006)

*اللهم أجعل أيام م.عبد المنعم كلها سعادة !*



م. عبد المنعم قال:


> والله يشهد أخي أحمد انه الليلة عندي عرس أطير به فرحاً وسروراً
> اخّان في الله .. عضوان متميزان .. يعودان .. يالها من فرحة !!!! تنعش الروح والجسد ..
> اشكرك اخي المشرف على مرورك ، وعلى كلماتك الرائعة !!!!


أخي العزيز م.عبد المنعم ربنا يجعل أيامك كلها سعادة, ويبارك لك في رزقك ومالك والذرية الصالحة
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## thamer (26 أبريل 2006)

جهد جبار
ألـــــــــــــف شــــكـــــر لـــــــــك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (1 مايو 2006)

شكراً لك اخي سامر على المرور ..
جزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## سراجو (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بس لو ممكن ولو ما فيها حرج أعرف معلومات عن الاجهادات التي يتعرض لها مكيف الصحراء وكذلك أجزائه المكونه له وكذلك الاجهادات بعد التركيب,وأيضا المواد التي تصنع منها أجزاء و عناصر المكيف
ومشكوووورين


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم أهلاً بك .. 
أقرأ الموضوع بشكل جيد .. وبكل تأني .. لتجد ضالتك المنشودة .. ومشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 مايو 2006)

شكراً للمشرفين على التثبيت .. وندعو الله بالتوفيق والنجاح لهم ، وتيسير كل عسير ..
اللهم لاسهل الا ما جعلته سهلا .. وان شئت سهلت الاختبارات للأخوة الطلبة . . يا ارحم الراحمين ..
وفقكم الله


----------



## hanyth (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا علي كلا من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي hanyth علر المرور .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elfarao (27 مايو 2006)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

ألأخ م.عبد المنعم المحترم
سألت سؤال ولم ترد عليه لماذا .
ولك الموفقية والتوفيق . مع شكري وتقديري الخالص.

البغدادي


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم شكرى محمد نورى
أولاً حتى تطور جهاز ما ، يجب ان تكون مطلعاً ومتقناً على جميع الاجهزة المتوفرة ..
فما تم ذكره هو فيض من غيض .. 
فكيف يمكن ان تطور جهاز ما دون ان تكون ملماً بتفاصيله !!!!!!
هل يمكنك أن تذكر ايجابيات وسلبيات المكيف الصحراوي بالتفصيل .. 
الانواع التي ذكرت ، هل يمكنك ان تشرحها لنا بالتفصيل ؟
اذا كنت قادر على ذلك .. فانت عبقري .. وبامكانك ان تطور الجهاز كما تريد ..


----------



## Mmervat (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام ..
مشكورين على المرور .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng. Aiman (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الشعبي (6 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء كيف يتم حساب القدرة المطلوبة لمكان بحاجة لتكييف صحراوي والتهوية للمكان وكذلك حاجة المكيف للماء (الكمية)


----------



## ابوسلمان (6 يونيو 2006)

م. عبدالمنعم 
لقد أبردت ورطبت قلبي بهذه المعلومات التي كنت أبحث عنها...فشكرا لك
وأود أن أسأل عن الكرتون بدلا من القش هل هو أفضل؟ فما سمعته أن الكرتون تؤثر عليه الأملاح بسرعة.. لاكن ممكن حل هذه المشكلة بوضع فلتر على الماء..هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم شكراً على مرورك ، وبارك الله فيك .. 
ليس هناك أفضل وأسوأ .. فكما يقال كله عند العرب صابون .. وبامكانك ان تقوم بعملية التجريب ، ولا بأس من تركيب فلتر .. 
ولكن اذا كانت مادة الحشو متوفرة وزهيدة ولها عمر محدد ، فلماذا الفلتر ??? .. 
علماً ان الكثير من الشركات الصانعة توصي بعملية استبدال مادة الحشو لكل موسم بل عدة مرات في الموسم الواحد حسب نوع مادة الحشو المستعملة : 

Some cooler manufacturers recommend a cellulose fiber pad for use with their equipment. The pad is said to be uniform throughout, to provide consistent cooling performance and to last for several seasons. They are superior to spun aluminum and plastic pads available at hardware or do-it-yourself stores or supermarkets. These are less expensive initially than aspenwood but may need to be changed several times in one cooling season. 

في بلادنا ، بعض الناس ، يقومون بوضع مادة التبن كمادة حشو ، ويستبدلونه باستمرار.. نظراً لوفره ..
وشكراً..


----------



## eng.khudhair (18 يونيو 2006)

_شكرا على هذا الجهد المبارك وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على مرورك أخي الكريم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ م/ عبد المنعم المحترم .

ممكن الأستغناء عن المضخة التي ترفع الماء من اسفل الحوض الى الأعلى لغرض الرش او التنقيط

على القش لأجل ترطيب القش الموجود حول المكيف . اليس كذلك .


البغدادي


----------



## رزق (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على مرورك أخي رزق.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bito (20 يونيو 2006)

يصلح للأماكن الجافة مثل الصحراء ولا يناسب الأماكن الرطبة مثل الإسكندرية


----------



## bito (20 يونيو 2006)

:5: يصلح للأماكن الجافة مثل الصحراء ولا يناسب الأماكن الرطبة مثل الإسكندرية


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2006)

يصلح للأماكن الجافة مثل الحسكة والقامشلي ولا يصلح للأماكن الرطبة مثل اللاذقية ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ عبد المنعم المحترم .

تحية طيبة وعطرة وفواحة . 

انا اعزك من دون رؤيتك . وعلى فكرة انا احس بك .

لكن لماذا تهمل اسألتي رد رقم 42

ولك كل التقدير والمحبة .


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يونيو 2006)

الأسئلة العقيمة لانجيب عليها .. لانها مضيعة للوقت


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على مرورك أخ سامح ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يونيو 2006)

*الأخوة المشرفين والمهندسين والمنصفين كافة ارجو منكم الرد*

سألت ألأخ عبد المنعم المحترم سؤالا في التسلسل 42

هل يمكن الأستغناء عن المضخة في المكييف الصحراوي التي ترفع الماء من قعر الحوض لأجل التقيط

اجابني في الرد ان الأسئلة العقيمة لا نرد عليها لأنها مضيعة للوقت .

اريد ان اعرف هل منكم هل فعلا ان السؤال العلمي من اجل تطوير هذا الجهاز ورفع كفاءته .

هو فعلا سؤال عقيم .

انصفوا الحق رجاءأ

البغدادي


----------



## Mmervat (23 يونيو 2006)

*السلام على الجميع*



م. عبد المنعم قال:


> الأسئلة العقيمة لانجيب عليها .. لانها مضيعة للوقت


اخى الفاضل م.عبد المنعم بعد التحية
اولا اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع فى المنتدى حقيقا انا استفدت منه كتير واسمح لى اخى الفاضل انى اقول لك انى خلال مرورى فى المنتدى لم اتعود منك هذه الحدة فى الرد على كل من له سؤال بل بالعكس لقد شاركتنى فى الراى مع الاخوة الافاضل عندما تلقى احد المشاركين فى احدى المواضيع ردا حادا من احد الاخوة على مدى سذاجة الموضوع. وانا شخصيا اعترضت لانه هذا الاسلوب يؤدى الى شعور بالاحباط لدى السائل او المشارك.
اخى الفاضل سوف اقول لك ماقلته الى احد الزملاء هنا لان الموضوع ليس شخصى بل هو مبدا للجميع.
اخى الفاضل قد يكون السؤال العقيم من وجهة نظرك هو شئ مهم جدا لشخص اخر. لان الحكم نسبى وليس مطلق وقد يكون من الافضل بدل من الرد الحاد هو ارسال رسالة شخصيه للطرف الاخر يوضح له وجهة نظره. اخى الفاضل اذا كان السؤال عقيما على الاقل نود ان نعرف لماذا هو عقيم. ايضا كيف يعرف المشارك نوعية الاسئله التى يجب ان نسالها حتى لاتصبح عقيما ولانسبب الاحراج لاحد بالرد. انا شخصيا سالت سوالى الاول والثانى فى المنتدى ولم اجد اجابة شافيه من احد. وجزا الله الجميع كل خير. ولكن هل عدم الرد كان لانه سؤالى كان عقيما ومضيعة للوقت. اخى الفاضل هذا الاسلوب يجعل اى احد انه يتردد انه يسال ده بالاضافه انه قد يكون هذا الرد معناه نوع من التباهى بالذات حتى انه انا احكم على اسئلة الاخوة بالعقم.
اخى الفاضل اعذر صراحتى ولكن من حقك على ان اقول لك رائى بصراحه لما لمسته من مجهود رائع منك هنا وجزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يونيو 2006)

اين انت من الحق .. والحق منك بريء..
انك تساند الباطل .. وتقول حقاً يالها من غرابة ..
سألت سؤالاً وتعرف الجواب انت فلماذا تسأل؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذاً كل اسئلتك الموجهة لي عقيمة وباطلة ولا تجدي نفعاً نعم ... لان امناقشة معك مضيعة للوقت ولا تستحق ان ينظر اليها


----------



## hatemaliy (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل على الملعومات القيمه الهامه عن المكيف الصحراوى 
......
وارجو منك رسم تخطيطى له لانى انوى باذن الله تصنيعه عندى فى الورشه ..
لكنى لا افهم كيفيه صناعه مجارى الماء وكيفيه وضع القش ليمر الهواء من خلاله .. 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
فنى تبريد / حاتم على غلاب


----------



## التمام (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وندعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويزيدكم من العلم


----------



## التمام (26 يونيو 2006)

اين يتم استخدام المكييف الصحراوي بحيث يعطي اكبر كفاءة ممكنة


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (6 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل مشكور على هذا الموضوع ولكن هناك مشكلة وهي الاملاح الموجودة في الماء والرطوبة العالية في الغرفة فكيف نحل هذه المشاكل . مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 أغسطس 2006)

لحل مشكلة الاملاح ، اذاً استخدم المياه المقطرة ..
للتخاص من الرطوبة ، ضع داخل الغرفة الاجهزة المزيلة للرطوبة Dehumidifier


----------



## twice (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا م. عبد المنعم
الصبر جميل
وممكن تسمح لي بكلمتين

- المكيف الصحراوي له من اسمة نصيب
مكوناته وأسف على الاعادة استاذي م . عبد المنعم 
مروحة+ قش+ ماء طبعاَبواسطة طرمبة +هواء صحراوي جاف - الفريون= يبرد الهواء ويترطب

(نعرف انه لايدخل في تكوينه الفريون)

الى اذا كان المكيف الصحراوي " مهجن " يعني المكيف هوا هوا نفسه
اللهم نغمر في حوض الماء - المبخر Evaporat_or_ الموصول بثلاجة صغيرة او برادة ماء
فيكون الماء ابرد والنتيجة اكيد افضل.


اما مشكلة الاملاح ومن تجربة مالها حل 

الصيانة/ انك تغسل حوض المكيف وتنظفة نهاية الموسم وتقوم بتغيير القش وتزييت محاور المروحة التشييك على السير.

و أسف على الخبطة و الاطالة حيث اني اول مرة اشارك


----------



## sultan3311 (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ م . عبد المنعم

مشكور على هذا الدرس العظيم والله يجزاك الف خير

اخوك م. سلطان


----------



## mohamed_hassan (25 مارس 2007)

انا بس عايز اقول حاجه بالنسبة للبيقول منحطش pump يريت تقرا كويس الموضوع من الاول للاخر وتعرف هما حاطين pump ليه اوك ولو عندك طريقه انك ترفع المياه بدلها يريت تقولها انك هتعكس الجازبية مثلا فكر فيها ممكن تجيب طريقه عكس القوانين الي اتعلمناها يمكن تتطلع بنتيجة
شكرا
وعايز اشكر الاخ عبد المنعم جدا علي معلوماته القيمه والمعلومات دي ريحتنا كتيير 
اشكرك 
اسمحلي ارفع القبعه وانحني لك احتراما
شكرا


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعجبنيـ تفكيركـ (19 مايو 2007)

كم انواع القش للمكيف الصحراوي


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## درة ابراهيم (19 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على هذا التوضيح


----------



## أبو أسحاق (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي م عبدالمنعم وبارك الله فيك وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن ينفع بك المسلمين وأن يبارك لك في علمك إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (22 مايو 2007)

*هل يمكن الاستغناء عن مضخة المياه في المكيف الصحراوي*

الأخ الكريم المهندس عبد المنعم
كان إعجابي بمقالتك حول المكيف الصحراوي داعياَ لقراءة كل التعليقات والأسئلة حول الموضوع، هذا وقد استوقفتني المبادلات الساخنة مع كل من الأخين شكري محمد نوري و م ميرفت. وللحق أقول " علماَ أني لاأعرف شخصياَ أياَ منكم ولكني أقرأ أسماءكم وما تكتبون":
إن سؤال الأخ شكري حول تطوير المكيف إذا أخذناه على حسن الظن سؤال عادي وقد يدل على غير دراية واسعة في هذا المجال. أما سؤاله الآخر حول إمكانية الاستغناء عن المضخة فإنه يحتاج إلى وقفة، وأعتقد أن ردك عليه كان قاسياَ، مما دعاني للشك بوجود أمور بينكما غير هذه الأسئلة. في كل الأحوال أنا لاأريد أن أكون طرفاَ مع أحد ولذلك نرجع إلى الموضوع وهو السؤال هل يمكن الاستغناء عن المضخة؟؟؟. من وجهة نظري لاشيء مستحيل إلا المستحيل نفسه. وكم من سؤال بريء أدى إلى اختراعات غير متوقعة أفادت البشرية وسرعت تقدمها. نعيد السؤال هل يمكن الاستغناء عن المضخة؟. ودعنا قبل الإجابة نحدد عمل "وظيفة" المضخة من حيث المفهوم "CONCEPT" أقول "وإن كان الكلام معاداَ حيث تطرق له أحد الأخوة في المشاركة 62" وظيفتها رفع المياه من الحوض السفلي ورشها فوق القش المادة الحاملة لقطرات الماء. يعني أننا يمكننا وبكل ثقة القول بالاستغناء عن المضخة، شرط أن نعوضها بما يمكن أن يؤدي وظيفتها في رفع الماء ورشه. والسؤال الآن هل يمكن ذلك؟. والجواب حسب علمي أن هناك طرقاَ لرفع الماء غير طريقة الضخ باستخدام المضخة التقليدية. ومثال على ذلك، الضغط الأزموزي "ASMOSIC PRESSURE"، أو الضخ الفقاعي "bubble pump"، وغيرهما، وأن دراسات وفيرة تمت على هاتين الطريقتين لتحسين أدائهما وحسب كمية الماء اللازمة، فإذا اعتبرنا أن تكنولوجيات متطورة استخدمت لتحسين الأداء فما المانع إذن من توظيف إحداها والاستغناء عن المضخة.
آسف للإطالة مع أن ماذكرته هو غيض من فيض - وليس "فيض من غيض"- مما تحتويه صفحات الكتب والمجلات ومواقع الإنترنت من أفكار ومن معلومات حولها. ودمتم

الدكتور المهندس عبدالرؤوف الشيخ ​


----------



## omar_beyaty (30 مايو 2007)

*توضيح حول المضخة وامكتد*

اشكرك اخي العزيز على الجهد في تحضير هذا الموضوع حول المكيف الصحراوي ، وهذا الجهاز بسيط وغير معقد الا ان فوائده تفوق تعقيداته ان وجدت ومن بينها المضخة الرافعة ، نستطيع ان نحدد عمل المضخة بأنها ترفع الماء من مكان ادنى الى مكان اعلى وتحتاج العملية الى صرف شغل وطاقة وهي الطاقة الكهربائية التي تدور موتور المضخة ، نستطيع تحوير المضخة وفصل الملفات الكهربائية والابقاء على الجزء الميكانيكي الدوار ذو الريش الرافعة وربطها ميكانيكيا بـ(shaft) في نهايته بولي (pully) وعن طريق حزام ناقل صغير يربط مع ال(Pully) الرئيسي الذي يقوم بتدوير مروحة المبرد الرئيسة وبذلك يقوم موتور واحد بكلتا العملتين نفخ الهواء ورفع الماء الى الابواب التبخيرية وقد نستغني عن الحزام الناقل لمضخة الرفع ويكون التعشيق عن طريق العجلات المسننة ايضا .
وللاستغناء بصورة كلية عن مضخة الرفع (وهي طريقة ممكنة جدا على عكس مايقول بعض الاخوان)لانقوم بتزويد الماء من اسفل المكيف الى الحوض الرئيسي بل نرفع مصدر التزويد او انبوب الماء الناقل الى الاعلى مباشرة وربطه على الابواب التبخيرية ويتم التحكم بكمية الماء وتقليل جريانه لنمنع طفح الماء في اسفل الخزان لعدم وجود سيطرة على الماء النازل الا عن طريق ضبط كمية الماء ليكون متناسبا مع التبخير الحاصل ، وبذلك نستطيع الاستغناء عن مضخة الماء بصورة نهائية


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (31 مايو 2007)

أما من حيث المبدأفذلك ممكن ولكن من الناحية العملية فإننا نخسر وجود كمية كافية من الماء يتم تبريدها عندما يتبخر جزء منها مما يقلل من كفاءة التبريد وشكراَ.


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخوانى على هالمجهود الرائع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (23 أغسطس 2007)

الرجاء اريد كتالوجات للمكيف الصحراوى لتحديد الحمل


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (23 أغسطس 2007)

وارجو معرفة كيفية تحديد الحمل التبريد وكيفية التحكم فية


----------



## مهندس ربيع (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع مفيد وشرح رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2007)

د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ قال:


> الأخ الكريم المهندس عبد المنعم
> كان إعجابي بمقالتك حول المكيف الصحراوي داعياَ لقراءة كل التعليقات والأسئلة حول الموضوع، هذا وقد استوقفتني المبادلات الساخنة مع كل من الأخين شكري محمد نوري و م ميرفت. وللحق أقول " علماَ أني لاأعرف شخصياَ أياَ منكم ولكني أقرأ أسماءكم وما تكتبون":
> إن سؤال الأخ شكري حول تطوير المكيف إذا أخذناه على حسن الظن سؤال عادي وقد يدل على غير دراية واسعة في هذا المجال. أما سؤاله الآخر حول إمكانية الاستغناء عن المضخة فإنه يحتاج إلى وقفة، وأعتقد أن ردك عليه كان قاسياَ، مما دعاني للشك بوجود أمور بينكما غير هذه الأسئلة. في كل الأحوال أنا لاأريد أن أكون طرفاَ مع أحد ولذلك نرجع إلى الموضوع وهو السؤال هل يمكن الاستغناء عن المضخة؟؟؟. من وجهة نظري لاشيء مستحيل إلا المستحيل نفسه. وكم من سؤال بريء أدى إلى اختراعات غير متوقعة أفادت البشرية وسرعت تقدمها. نعيد السؤال هل يمكن الاستغناء عن المضخة؟. ودعنا قبل الإجابة نحدد عمل "وظيفة" المضخة من حيث المفهوم "CONCEPT" أقول "وإن كان الكلام معاداَ حيث تطرق له أحد الأخوة في المشاركة 62" وظيفتها رفع المياه من الحوض السفلي ورشها فوق القش المادة الحاملة لقطرات الماء. يعني أننا يمكننا وبكل ثقة القول بالاستغناء عن المضخة، شرط أن نعوضها بما يمكن أن يؤدي وظيفتها في رفع الماء ورشه. والسؤال الآن هل يمكن ذلك؟. والجواب حسب علمي أن هناك طرقاَ لرفع الماء غير طريقة الضخ باستخدام المضخة التقليدية. ومثال على ذلك، الضغط الأزموزي "ASMOSIC PRESSURE"، أو الضخ الفقاعي "bubble pump"، وغيرهما، وأن دراسات وفيرة تمت على هاتين الطريقتين لتحسين أدائهما وحسب كمية الماء اللازمة، فإذا اعتبرنا أن تكنولوجيات متطورة استخدمت لتحسين الأداء فما المانع إذن من توظيف إحداها والاستغناء عن المضخة.
> آسف للإطالة مع أن ماذكرته هو غيض من فيض - وليس "فيض من غيض"- مما تحتويه صفحات الكتب والمجلات ومواقع الإنترنت من أفكار ومن معلومات حولها. ودمتم
> ...



شكرأ اخي الكريم على دخولك وردك وايضا تعليقك .

لكن بودي ان أسأل سؤال .

هل كل من يسأل سؤال يدل على عدم الدراية الواسعة في ذلك المجال ؟

انتظر اجابتك .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ايهاب صرى (10 يوليو 2008)

اخى الفاضل / مهندس : عبد المنعم 
تحياتى لك واتمنى من الله التوفيق 0 وانا فعلا انتفعه من موضوع المكييف الصحراوى ومهتم بنتفيذه الان .
ولكن سوالى هل يمكن استبدال جسم المكييف ( الصاج المجلفن ) بنوع من البلاستيك القوى حتى نزيد من الامان .
ونعزل حوض الماء عن جسم المكييف ؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لك على قراتك للرساله وارجو الرد منك 

اخو / مهندس ايهاب صبرى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يأخ عبد المنعم وجزاك الله كل خير عني وعن المسلمين جميعا . وشكرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي يكون بعوني علي شكر الاحباب


----------



## طالب العلم88 (14 أبريل 2009)

_شكرأجزيلا موضوع قيم جدا جدا خاصتا" عندنا في السودان عشان الجفاف_


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

انا اول مره اعرف المعلومات دى عن النوع ده
اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

​شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور​​

​​​​​​
​


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

​شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور​


----------



## ياسرعشاوى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع كان نفسى فيه من زمان


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م النبراوى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود العظيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
لكن هل يمكن طرح الموضوع اكثر تفصيلا وبالاخص اخر انتاج مكيف صحراوى بواسطه الموتور فان


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## سعد كاريير (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## depsat_2010 (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا البحث وانا راح اقدمه الى استاذي


----------



## حوراء النور (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## حوراء النور (13 مايو 2010)

الله يوفق انشاء الله


----------



## حوراء النور (13 مايو 2010)

*اشكر كل الاخوة على مرورهم الطيب ..
شكر وتقدير للمشرفين على مرورهم ، وعلى كلماتهم الطيبة ، وهذا يدل على نبل اخلاقكم وتميزكم وابداعاتكم 
تقبلوا مني كل الشكر والتقدير .. 
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً*

الله يحفظكم​


----------



## hamid hussien (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك كله فادني في مشروع التخرج


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (24 مايو 2011)

جزا الله خيرا كل من أفادنا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (24 مايو 2011)

*التكييف الصحراوى*

السلام عليكم 
استاذى م\عبد المنعم
التكييف الصحراوى عند التركيب بلخارج احسا 
وششششششششششششششششششكرا
للمجهود الرااااااااااااااااااااءع​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جراك الله الف خير*


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال منوفى (5 يوليو 2013)

رجاء شرح اطراف تغذيه محرك الكهربائي للتكيف


----------

